# So much for Wagner going to Tel Aviv



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wagner signs with Warriors

Who does Tel Aviv go after now?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They re-signed G Yotam Halperin to a three year deal, though the Sonics had drafted him 53rd overall in this past draft. 

http://www.maccabi.co.il/News.asp?ID=761&language=english


----------



## WarriorsGM (Sep 21, 2006)

wasted draft pick and yotum wasted the sonics time but i respect his money making ability.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

In a few years, Halperin could find himself on an NBA roster. At 22, he's not developed enough yet as a player though.


----------

